# R33 GTR series 3 1998



## Evoraas (Aug 30, 2017)

How are prices for a R33 gtr series 3 in deep marine blue. This has had a forged engine done by rb motorsport in 2020 at 70000 miles. Not heard of rb motorsport are they good at rebuilds ect. This colour certainly looks good. 👌


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Is that the one on Facebook? Ask for the CarVX report first before making any decisions. The paint is not so great, it has tape lines all over, strut tops showing signs of rust, underside full of black underseal. 

There is no CarVX report with it, that would be the first thing to ask for to ensure there is no history in Japan before it came over to UK.


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

Is that the one in Bristol?


----------



## Evoraas (Aug 30, 2017)

GKK CAR SALES


SOLD NOW! THANKS EVERYONE FOR THEIR INTEREST. For sale a very RARE and THE ONLY ONE IN UK SERIES-3 FOR SALE ON THE MARKET! 1998 Nissan Skyline GT-R R33 Fully Forged Engine 603.9BHP with Dyno print...




www.facebook.com


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It looks terrible


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Evoraas said:


> GKK CAR SALES
> 
> 
> SOLD NOW! THANKS EVERYONE FOR THEIR INTEREST. For sale a very RARE and THE ONLY ONE IN UK SERIES-3 FOR SALE ON THE MARKET! 1998 Nissan Skyline GT-R R33 Fully Forged Engine 603.9BHP with Dyno print...
> ...


I've seen and inspected it in person, walk away! Respray was done with windows in and there is paint flaking at the edge of the windows, very poor respray including the boot, chassis showing signs of rust but all covered in underseal, strut tops showing signs of rust. It needs a full ground up restoration to be 100%. The seller never provided a CarVX report so proceed with caution!


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Saifskyline said:


> Is that the one on Facebook? Ask for the CarVX report first before making any decisions. The paint is not so great, it has tape lines all over, strut tops showing signs of rust, underside full of black underseal.
> 
> There is no CarVX report with it, that would be the first thing to ask for to ensure there is no history in Japan before it came over to UK.


CarVX report on my car , note the error straight away .


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks chaps. The car looks ok in the pictures but obviously not. Engine invoice says 2020 but was done in 2017 . I phoned RB Motorsport and they confirmed it was wrong. The seller then went mad with me for checking so that put me right off.


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

This is now for sale at revitup UK ?


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

R8s said:


> This is now for sale at revitup UK ?


It is, It has *accident history* in Japan, car is a grade R with multiple panels replaced.


----------



## R8s (Jun 29, 2021)

I take it the garage hasn't checked this out properly. Surely you would expect them to check what cars they are buying but going on the reviews the don't seem to bother what they buy!!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

R8s said:


> I take it the garage hasn't checked this out properly. Surely you would expect them to check what cars they are buying but going on the reviews the don't seem to bother what they buy!!


Rear boot, rear bumper, LH rear arch, RH rear arch, drivers door, drivers side skirt, RH front wing all replaced. Auction sheet is available and collision history recorded on CarVx. It's sad that they don't provide this report with the car and actually mention that it is a Grade R car with collision and repairs done to it!


----------

